# New vet----and questions



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Welp, I'm breaking up with my current vet, who we've used for the past five and a half years. First with our boxer Cooper and now with Abbie and Murph.

I really like the guy, and all his associates, but I've heard complaints from many, including some employees, that he really squeezes all the pennies out of ya. 

So I did some research and decided to go with these people 

Toll Gate | Animal Clinic


I think they look pretty good. I have heard a good review so far, and they are 10 minutes closer, as well as $18 cheaper for an office visit. 
She's never been sick so I am not TOO worried. 




Now my question....


What are your thoughts/reviews/experiences on:

1) Interceptor vs. heartguard? I am only going to dose them April through October and give them Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb and March off. I might start in March next year, esp given the winter we had, but I think they will be fine for a few more weeks. I also have 2 Interceptors left for Murph and 3 for Abbie. Can you switch up? Like finish off the Interceptors and then give Heartguard? Or is it better/safer to just stick with one kind?

2) Frontline vs. Advantix- I don't use anything on Murph because he's really not much of an outside dog, and he's had his skin issues. So I don't like the thoughts of putting chemicals on his body if I can avoid it. Abbie is in the woods, grass, brush, a lot though, so I don't want to risk it. I think so far everything I've read or heard from other dog owners seems to favor Advantix and that a lot of people have found that Frontline has stopped working. Thoughts?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Interceptor is a little broader spectrum. It gets one worm (hooks I think) that heartguard doesn't. I really don't like topicals, but on the few occasions I've used them I chose frontline. Advantix is very dangerous to cats and mine crawl all over the dogs. I worry about them trying to groom it off.

I am thinking of switiching to trifexis. Quinn was on sentinel but has developed an allergy. We are almost out of sentinel and interceptor at work. I had intended to switch to trifexis anyway but if we start carrying it that will make it even easier.


----------

